# Sluggish Betta! Help



## vicky1327 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi guys, 
I ve a Betta which i ve been having for around four months now.. He had been always active so far.. But i did notice for the past couple of days he had been really sluggish and he jus hides behind toy i ve placed in the tank and is not as active as before. Also he gets inside the filters and stays there and does nt come out.. I ve been feeding him with tubifex worms.. and he had been eating them ever since he came to me! I ve moved him from a pot into a 8g tank a couple of months ago. is it because he is alone is he kinda stressed or something like that.. 

Also suggest me companions for him!!

Thanking you in advance! :betta:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whats his setup like? You mentioned filter, is it cycled? Whats the flow like on it. How about heat? How often are your water changes? Ammonia nitrite and nitrate readings?

As for companions, I really wouldnt worry about it. They are solitary in nature and dont look to other fish for friendship. You may can add a snail but that is all I would suggest.


----------



## vicky1327 (Nov 21, 2012)

this happened three days after i gave a 100% water change last Sunday!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you use dechlorinator? How about the temp of the new water, was it cooler or warmer than the original?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya to really be able to tell you whats wrong those are really important notes. Plus Betta's don't neccessarily like large environments. In the wild they live in a glorified pudle their whole lives. So it might be a larger aquarium then he's comfortable in. Which that alone could be his issue. He might just need time to adjust to his new surroundings. Also if the filter is moving water too fast he could be hidding from that. The less current the better with betta's.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

hotwingz said:


> Plus Betta's don't neccessarily like large environments. In the wild they live in a glorified pudle their whole lives. So it might be a larger aquarium then he's comfortable in. Which that alone could be his issue.


This is not necessarily true. Some can be found in puddles in the dry season but that is only a short amount of time.This is usually by accident, and many will die in this. The rest of the time, though in shallow waters, it is expansive.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Well ok than. I learned something today too! ha


----------



## vicky1327 (Nov 21, 2012)

thank you guys.. 
the water is more or less the same temperature.. considering tht i am frm india u can guess that.. and no i did not use the dechlorinator.. and he is eating less or sometimes not at al eating.. i ve moved him to the pot in which he was already housed wen i got him.. and am giving a 100% water change everyday!! 

also, is it ok to add another betta along with him in the 8g tank?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

NO more bettas, they will fight. Does your water have chlorine or chlorimines in it?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya if it has any of those chemicals, not only will it make him sick, if there's enough it could ah send him to fishy heaven. I always put dechlorinator in my tapwater when I change water. Usually it's pretty stable but sometimes there will be a spike in chlorine and one time it whiped out almost a whole community tank.


----------

